# Gas pill for cars



## bruiser

OK, who's gonna fall for this? www.getthepill.mybpbiz.com/index.asp?pgid=3


----------



## bandit109

Hmmmm, disclaimer contradicts the ad------would be neat though


----------



## Guest

*Nothing to fall for...*

...because it works! While it's true that there are some contradictions on the website, and some of the explinations aren't exactly scientific, the product actually _does work_! 

True stories that I can personally confirm:

Best case scenario: My dad drives a 2006 Ford F350 power stroke. He has been using Bio-Diesel (home-brew) and his best mileage was 13.6, but averaged 13.4mpg. He added the powder to his tank and after 100 miles the mileage jumped to 16.2! with a 38 gallon tank at the current fuel cost...you do the math! 

Worst case scenario: I have a 2004 Dodge Caravan Minivan. I put in the pills and have just finished the first tank. My mileage is up .7 miles per gallon. I haven't used the product for the full 4 tanks yet, and the pills are supposed to work slower than the powder. But, even small improvement is something and it is going in the right direction!!

This really isn't a scam! Try it out for yourself! I'll be happy to answer any questions.

** link removed **


----------



## V0lt

Clearly a scam. Don't advertise your links here in defense of a product that clearly has no proof behind its successful use.

But let me pose a question to you- if this is such a miracle product, why don't they add it to gasoline at the refinery? God only knows there are a ton of additives in there to begin with.


----------



## Guest

Fox said:


> Clearly a scam. Don't advertise your links here in defense of a product that clearly has no proof behind its successful use.
> 
> But let me pose a question to you- if this is such a miracle product, why don't they add it to gasoline at the refinery? God only knows there are a ton of additives in there to begin with.


You really think that the oil companies have _our_ best interests in mind? Why on earth would they use an additive that would cause you to spend LESS money? Did you know that the oil companies reported RECORD BREAKING PROFITS the last quarter? Doesn't that piss you off _just a little bit??_ ..._especially_ considering it was during the hurricane crisis when this country was at it's most vulnerable?!? 

They will NEVER lower prices back down to where they were...why would they? We as a country can force a surplus by using less fuel. Not only that, but this product also reduces emmissions. Less pollution, saving fuel resources for our children's future, and saving money on something that you are already purchasing anyway. :sayyes: 

Tell you what Fox...why don't you get some and prove me wrong! If after 4 tanks it doesn't work, I'll personally buy back your remaining product. What do you have to lose? You up for the challenge?

:4-dontkno


----------



## Khyshen

Lol guys
It's always money money money... Isnt it...
they scam for money...


----------



## V0lt

Yeah sure. I'll put that crap in my car and then my dad will kill me. So Landrum, what exactly is the chemical composition of this pill? Looks to me like it's made of highly compressed and concentrated bullshite. 

And why is the root domain of this site promising you and every other one of its "thousand millionaires" their dream houses, dream cars, dream etc. for "helping" americans save on gasoline? To help bilk them out of their hard earned money by selling them freeze dried grass clippings in pill form.


----------



## Guest

Fox said:


> Yeah sure. I'll put that crap in my car and then my dad will kill me. So Landrum, what exactly is the chemical composition of this pill? Looks to me like it's made of highly compressed and concentrated bullshite.
> 
> And why is the root domain of this site promising you and every other one of its "thousand millionaires" their dream houses, dream cars, dream etc. for "helping" americans save on gasoline? To help bilk them out of their hard earned money by selling them freeze dried grass clippings in pill form.



Oh, my. Don't want to make your daddy mad... 

You sure can dish out the insults...want to back them up?

I'll send you the product to use. You don't even have to buy it. What better person to use this than you? You want it to fail, and you won't do anything to help the results. _You are the perfect test subject!_ 

Or are you afraid that it actually works??

:5-scared:


----------



## V0lt

I'd be fine with it, except it's not my car. It's my dad's Mustang GT, and he would kill me if I gummed up the fuel line. 

I'd be happy to see something like that work, but I've learned to accept nothing but disappointment from products like these, and companies that promise free six-figure cars and houses.


----------



## Guest

Fox said:


> I'd be fine with it, except it's not my car. It's my dad's Mustang GT, and he would kill me if I gummed up the fuel line.
> 
> I'd be happy to see something like that work, but I've learned to accept nothing but disappointment from products like these, and companies that promise free six-figure cars and houses.


It won't gum up the fuel line, damage any gaskets or void any warranties. Guaranteed not to do any harm to your engine at all. Would you be willing to try it if it was on the shelves at Pep Boys? The fact that it is NOT manufactured and sold by an oil company should be enough to try it. All the additives you buy in the stores are manufactured from oil companies. Do they _really_ want you to increase your fuel economy? No, then you buy _less_ gas.

You know, I don't buy into the pie-in-the-sky promises of millions of dollars and the luxury lifestyle either. I know that this is a product that actually does do what it says it does (very rare) and I can make a decent living at selling it. You get out what you put in, there is no magical "easy button" to pad your wallet. (sorry, had to use the reference!) That's it.

What kind of mileage do you get in that Mustang?


----------



## V0lt

No clue what it gets. We're still on the dealer gasoline. 

And I didn't mean to be insulting. But a product that costs 75 dollars for a bottle of vague-looking green pills...that just sends off bad vibes for me. Why would they need multilevel marketing to get their product sold? If it's so great, why don't they market it directly? Surely they're not out to help the people they're advertising this dream life to.


----------



## Midnight Tech

landrum said:


> It won't gum up the fuel line, damage any gaskets or void any warranties. Guaranteed not to do any harm to your engine at all. Would you be willing to try it if it was on the shelves at Pep Boys? The fact that it is NOT manufactured and sold by an oil company should be enough to try it. *All the additives you buy in the stores are manufactured from oil companies.*


MT: Wrong. Radiator Specialty makes a fine line of additives for your engine that do exactly what they're supposed to do - and they are a privately owned company.


> Do they _really_ want you to increase your fuel economy? No, then you buy _less_ gas.
> 
> You know, *I don't buy into the pie-in-the-sky promises of millions of dollars and the luxury lifestyle either*.


MT: Odd...it seems you have a position within the company...


> I know that this is a product that actually does do what it says it does (very rare) and I can make a decent living at selling it.


This thread stated out legit...but it has evolved into a SPAM thread...shutting it down.


----------

